# Plowing with Duramax Allison



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Quick question... anyone running a duramax allison combo when plowing? What trans temperatures do you see and have you over heated?

The reason I am asking is just driving with my plow the other day to move it I hit 190 and it seemed really high to me. 

Thank you, all input it is appreciated.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

My cousin plows with an '04 version of what you've got. Don't recall him ever having a problem. It's still warm out now so the increase on your temp gauge shouldn't alarm you. Actually wait. I was thinking about coolant temp. Not sure why your trans temp would be high. I'm assuming you weren't doing a lot of shifting, correct?


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

your temp is ok 208 and below and your good to go


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

larryhd;2056636 said:


> your temp is ok 208 and below and your good to go


Really? 208 is the exact number that makes you safe?


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

i have two duramax/allison combos in the fleet. one has 176k on it the other has 50k on it. never overheated either one. the allisons come with synthetic fluid in them which are safer to a higher temp. i wouldnt worry about 200 at all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

synthetic, does not mean you can operate out side of the safe temp range,

ps most (modern) automatic transmissions use a synthetic fluid.

op was that your transmission temp or coolant temp?


temps are something you need to keep an eye on, the amount of snow your push'en, your plowing style all play a roll.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Different truck, but I back off and let her cool down once it hits 190. Only takes about 5 minutes of sitting in neutral to come back to around 160 and im off again.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tonygrig94;2056625 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Quick question... anyone running a duramax allison combo when plowing? What trans temperatures do you see and have you over heated?
> 
> ...


My Duramax allison never even gets close to hot Tranny or coolant even towing or with plow on. I have not been in it recently I think it runs around 180. In fact in the winter it takes a long time to heat up. I never plug it in because it starts with ease.

I always give it 20-25 minutes before taking off so it is blowing a little heat.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't worry about 190. That is nothing.

You will need to worry about the engine temp long before you ever have to worry about an Allison temp of 190.

I had an 03 that I had shimmed the pump for sled pulling, ran Amsoil, saw around 200 day to day. Truck is still on the road today. Needed injectors, but trans is fine.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2;2057010 said:


> Don't worry about 190. That is nothing.
> 
> You will need to worry about the engine temp long before you ever have to worry about an Allison temp of 190.
> 
> I had an 03 that I had shimmed the pump for sled pulling, ran Amsoil, saw around 200 day to day. Truck is still on the road today. Needed injectors, but trans is fine.


Did you put a transfer case in that 03. They had that flaw in them where the casing would create a little hole and fluid would run out slowly. They can be patched if your aware of it.

I was not and burned one up in a 03 GMC dur alli


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Our first Duramax went well over 200,000 miles, plowed over 13 seasons wth no transmission issues. We just sold it. We currently plow plow with an 05 and 08, both with Duramax Transmissions. No issues with those either. Great transmissions.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is making me feel a little better, I was speaking of my trans temp. I previously had an 04 Ford F250 gas so i am new to GMC and new to diesel. My Ford was an animal with a plow it was lifted so the plow never blocked air flow and the trans was cherry. 

Anyway, back to the Duramax... I plan on doing a full trans service before winter and making sure that I have the best Synthetic ATF fluid there is in there but I guess on the ford I never paid attention to trans temp numbers as it didn't have a digital display... Maybe 191. Dealer told me don't be alarmed around 200 and if it gets to hot the CEL will come on.


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

If you change your atf every 30,000mi, or so, there is no reason for expensive synthetic fluid in an Allison. It will not last any longer or perform better. Dextron 3 is all that is needed. Allison recommends when using synthetic to use a TES295 approved fluid such as Transynd.

Your you will get a warning in the information center if your transmission is getting hot. 210 is the hottest I've seen mine and wouldn't worry about it being there. As high as 225-230 isn't going to cause immediate damage but should not reach these temps under normal circumstances.

My original transmission in my 06 CC dually Duramax has over 260,000mi.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG;2057050 said:


> Did you put a transfer case in that 03. They had that flaw in them where the casing would create a little hole and fluid would run out slowly. They can be patched if your aware of it.
> 
> I was not and burned one up in a 03 GMC dur alli


Negative, I never had the dreaded pump rub in that truck


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, as previously mentioned I love the Allison transmissions in the Duramax diesels which have been problem free for us. However, the injectors have not been. I'd be more concerned about the injectors and where they are in their lifespan than about the Allison transmissions.


----------

